# CBBT Tog (Blackfish) and Rudee Speck, 12/29/2017



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Dec 29 was the last fishing day for me. So I planned to fish CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, VA) for tog and Rudee (in VA) for one speck. I wanted to know if I can catch a good size speck in December in Rudee for the record.

It was a very rare cold day in Virginia Beach, VA. But I was well prepared:

Air temp: 20-35 F 
Top Water Temp (CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel) : 39-41F
Top Water Temp (Rudee): 38-39F


AT CBBT, I caught 7 tautog. Three were keepers at 16.5- 17.5".
In Rudee, I caught 1 speck at 21"

Video Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Enjoyed as always. Looked like a very cold day. Good to see someone out there fishing.”


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Ohh Wow... :beer:

This is really wonderful that you doing on your best way

Hats off for your this video.


THANK YOU
Fish Jumanji


----------

